# FR: faire les/des/ses courses - article



## iaatf

I am referring to going to Carrefour to buy food/supplies for a picnic.
Is it: "faire LES courses" or "faire DES courses"?
I've seen both. Is there a difference between them?
Thanks.

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also this thread in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Franglais1969

Hi,

It is *des*.

Faire du shopping
Faire des courses
Faire des provisions
Faire des achats

There is even a thread on this expression here.


----------



## melu85

Actually

for occasional shopping it's "faire des courses"
for regular shopping (the one i usually do on saturday when the fridge is empty) it's "faire les courses"
but in this case you can also say " faire Les courses" (if you infer that your going shopping for this very pic nic)

Does it make sense?


----------



## Franglais1969

Is that regional?  I ask because I have always used, and heard used *des*. I have never heard anybody say *faire le shopping, faire les achats *etc.


----------



## melu85

I don't think it's regional. It only works with "faire les courses" (you're right we wouldn't say faire les achats, faire les provisions")


----------



## viera

Faire *des* courses is close to do some shopping.

Faire *les* courses is do the shopping or do my shopping.


----------



## assistante87

I'm trying to translate the idea of doing your regular weekly shopping in a supermarket and I have seen faire les courses, faire des courses and faire ses courses.... Is there any difference and which of these would be most appropriate? 

Many thanks


----------



## mroth

"Faire des courses" simply means to shop. (Not for anything in particular).

You use the partitive article "des" to convey that you are doing SOME shopping, not a specific type of shopping. 

"Faire les courses" is a bit tricky, but I assume it means to shop for something SPECIFIC. Might wanna have a native speaker confirm this.

"Faire ses courses" means to do ONE'S shopping. I think you would use it in a context like "I do my shopping online." --> "Je fais mes courses sur internet."

Hope that helps.


----------



## renardor

When you say to someone "je vais faire *des *courses": it means you are going to the supermarket (generally), in order to buy some items or food, but you don't know precisely what you are going to buy.

When you say to someone (generally someone you live with) "je vais faire *les* courses": it means you are going to the supermarket in order to buy items or food, and you have a list of what you are going to buy (or at least a good idea of what you are going to buy). The person you talked to knows what you are going to buy (you may have wrote the list together).

When you say to someone (anyone) "je vais faire *mes *courses": it means you are going to the supermarket in order to buy items or food, and you have a list of what you are going to buy (or at least a good idea of what you are going to buy). The person you talked to is not involved or concernel about what you are going to buy.

But, mind you, these have a very close meaning, and anyone can understand you even though you don't use the most appropriate form in a given situation.

hope this helps.


----------



## dcx97

A third possiblity is "faire mes courses".
E.g. Je fais mes courses au supermarché. I do my shopping in the supermarket.


----------



## JeremyD13

I have been trying to get a better understanding of all the phrases used for shopping, but there are some things that still confuse me. 

"Faire des courses" seems to mean to go shopping for some food but nothing in particular?

"Faire les courses" seems to mean more like an actual errand, when you need to go do the weekly grocery shopping?

"Faire des shopping" seems to mean shopping in a very general sense. Could be for clothing, or food, or anything?

The other confusing part to me is the "des" vs "du" is there a time to use one versus the other?

Thank you for any and all help!
Merci!


----------



## arundhati

Hello,
"Faire des courses" = food or anything else.
"Faire les courses" =  mostly weekly grocery shopping (cleaning products included)
"Faire du shopping" = "pleasure shopping", I'm not sure I really need what I'm going to buy 
"faire des shoppings"  (in France at least)


----------



## JeremyD13

Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Maître Capello

I agree with arundhati:

_faire *des* courses_ = to run errands for specific needs (may not include any food at all)
_faire *les *courses_ = to go shopping for essential products (food and other consumables, e.g., soap, tooth paste, paper towels, etc.)


----------



## djweaverbeaver

I agree with @arundhati  and @Maître Capello .

Faire *des *courses makes me think of running errands, it doesn't have to be for food or essentials _per se_.
Faire *les *courses makes me think more of "weekly shopping" more essential food and household products that need to be replenished.  For instance, if I'm planning to do some one-stop shopping at a big-box store (une grande surface ou un hypermarché in France), then I'd most likely say *faire les courses* here.


----------

